# Martial Law In Canada



## Leo123 (Feb 14, 2022)

Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.  










						Trudeau vows to freeze anti-mandate protesters' bank accounts
					

Canada's prime minister says police will also be given "more tools" to imprison or fine demonstrators.



					www.bbc.com
				












						Canada's Justin Trudeau preparing to declare 'martial law', per report
					

Sources say Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau plans to invoke “martial law” to give the nation’s federal government greater authority to quell anti-vaccine mandate protests taking place across the country. Anonymous sources who reportedly could not speak on the matter publicly told the...




					katv.com


----------



## task0778 (Feb 14, 2022)

WOW!  I can't imagine how he can govern after doing this, does he have that much support?


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 14, 2022)

task0778 said:


> WOW!  I can't imagine how he can govern after doing this, does he have that much support?


Trudeau is a Prime Minister to Queen Elizabeth II.  He doesn't have to have support from the people.   At this point he is a dictator.  This is the exact reason the Founders of America fought to be independent from the Crown.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 14, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Trudeau is a Prime Minister to Queen Elizabeth II.  He doesn't have to have support from the people.   At this point he is a dictator.



Doesn't he have to run for re-election at some point?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2022)

Canada is governed by a cuck


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 14, 2022)

task0778 said:


> WOW!  I can't imagine how he can govern after doing this, does he have that much support?


Like dictators worry about elections....think most of the elections being held are mostly managed by the globalists by cheating.  It also is a bad omen that a war with Russia would help a lot of these corrupt "leaders" stay in power.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 14, 2022)

task0778 said:


> Doesn't he have to run for re-election at some point?


Last time he ran he did not get the majority of votes so he is ruling as a liberal minority.   Trudeau lost the parliamentary majority and the popular vote.   Nevertheless, he won the most 'seats.' Canada is not like the U.S.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Last time he ran he did not get the majority of votes so he is ruling as a liberal minority.   Trudeau lost the parliamentary majority and the popular vote.   Nevertheless, he won the most 'seats.' Canada is not like the U.S.



He'd be hung in the US


----------



## task0778 (Feb 14, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Last time he ran he did not get the majority of votes so he is ruling as a liberal minority.   Trudeau lost the parliamentary majority and the popular vote.   Nevertheless, he won the most 'seats.' Canada is not like the U.S.



As I understand it, the Canadian Parliament has to approve his decision, surely they won't do that in the face of a popular opposition.  So do they have a scheduled election anytime soon, or can a vote of no confidence be taken to force an election?


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 14, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.


I agree

where are the libertarians on this topic?

probably saving their energy for the next We-Hate-Trump thread


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 14, 2022)

task0778 said:


> As I understand it, the Canadian Parliament has to approve his decision, surely they won't do that in the face of a popular opposition.  So hey have a scheduled election anyime soon, or can a vote of no confidence be taken to force an election?


Good points.  Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 14, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He'd be hung in the US


Dont be so sure

biden may be just as bad

but he is insulated from public opinion by the Deep State


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Dont be so sure
> 
> biden may be just as bad
> 
> but he is insulated from public opinion by the Deep State



Even that is crumbling for the wheezer.

Americans are not stupid...well about half of them anyway


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 14, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> In the asshole that is USMB, you are quite the hemorrhoid.


Mods? Can you do something about this stupid troll?


----------



## MinTrut (Feb 14, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada has long been THE most insane country in the world.

People are just now learning more about how insane it is.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 15, 2022)

task0778 said:


> As I understand it, the Canadian Parliament has to approve his decision, surely they won't do that in the face of a popular opposition.  So do they have a scheduled election anytime soon, or can a vote of no confidence be taken to force an election?


His last election was 9/21---------and apparently the PM gets to pick when they hold elections....


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 15, 2022)

task0778 

Canada PM must be arrested and executed


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martial law is obviously necessary!!! *Someone* has to keep all those maple-syrup dripping snowbacks in check.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 15, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> task0778
> 
> Canada PM must be arrested and executed


Executed?  Seriously?  Wow. How about voting his stupid liberal ass out of office?  Can the people of Canuckistan impeach a Prime Minister?


----------



## theHawk (Feb 15, 2022)

task0778 said:


> WOW!  I can't imagine how he can govern after doing this, does he have that much support?


Canada is full of brainwashed morons, just look at Dragonlady , she’ll tell you everyone supports this leftwing dictatorship.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 15, 2022)

BackAgain 
We in America have are own mini dictator


----------



## theHawk (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## BackAgain (Feb 15, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> BackAgain
> We in America have are own mini dictator


If you mean Brandon, I hear that. I still think the remedy at this point shouldn’t even consider snuffing out the PM. Absent having a murderous evil motherfucking spawn of Satan (like a Hitler), we believe in the ballot, not the bullet.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Executed?  Seriously?  Wow. How about voting his stupid liberal ass out of office?  Can the people of Canuckistan impeach a Prime Minister?


They tried but Trudeau somehow became a minority leader.   It has to do with the Monarchy and the Crown.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I agree
> 
> where are the libertarians on this topic?
> 
> probably saving their energy for the next We-Hate-Trump thread



I'm here.  Been watching the junior league Trudeau tantrum all week.  Did ya know the Canadian VICE minister is on the permanent board of the World Economic Forum -- home of the "Great Reset" and charismatic cult leader Klaus (whateverhisnameis)??  

He can't do most of the things he's threatening.  But -- it's an amped - up display of the ARROGANCE of leftist leadership. He can just BANKRUPT a lot of people, ruin their lives trying to take the full weight of their basically ONE PARTY state to court for months. 

So -- my pet theory?  Trudeau is there BECAUSE of whatever kind of graft Canada is susceptible in terms of GIANT financial institutes who BACK the WEForum.  And the Vice PM is there to make sure his weak spine does not BUCKLE to the peaceful freedom loving crowd.  

Libertarians were hot on freedom before it became cool..  Lay off.  We own the liberty/freedom gigue.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Mods? Can you do something about this stupid troll?


Yes..


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

MinTrut said:


> Canada has long been THE most insane country in the world.
> 
> People are just now learning more about how insane it is.


The canadian cops are very much the government goons that libs falsely accuse American cops of being


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

The despots have to maintain their power.   The vaccination and the mask has become their means of control.   Once despots gain controld wresting it from them taks Herculean power.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> _*Libertarians were hot on freedom before it became cool..  Lay off.  We own the liberty/freedom gigue.*_


I’m not so sure about that

they seem emerge unprompted when biden is in trouble and needs a little help

and just to keep up appearances they will murmur some mild dissent if prodded 

but mostly they do a lot of watching from the tall grass


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I’m not so sure about that
> 
> they seem emerge unprompted when biden is in trouble and needs a little help
> 
> ...



Discussion for another thread, another day. If you want to start it -- I'll certainly finish it.   LOL....


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the President of El Salvador


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah instead of talking to the truckers, ignore their concerns and crack their heads. That should fix it.

Our brain dead leaders in the west, need to be removed.


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I agree
> 
> where are the libertarians on this topic?
> 
> probably saving their energy for the next We-Hate-Trump thread


Wrong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2022)

Truckers to Trudeau: 'We will hold the line' despite Emergencies Act
					

Freedom Convoy organizer Tamara Lich had a message for Justin Trudeau, after reports that the prime minister would be invoking the Emergencies Act: "We will hold the line."




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

task0778 said:


> As I understand it, the Canadian Parliament has to approve his decision, surely they won't do that in the face of a popular opposition.  So do they have a scheduled election anytime soon, or can a vote of no confidence be taken to force an election?



The NDP has already agreed to support the Bill.  There will be no motion of non-support.

There is no opposition to what he did, except from Conservative Premiers, and the Doug Ford, Conservative Premier of Ontario, is cheering the move.  The Canadian people don't support the convoy.


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The NDP has already agreed to support the Bill.  There will be no motion of non-support.
> 
> There is no opposition to what he did, except from Conservative Premiers, and the Doug Ford, Conservative Premier of Ontario, is cheering the move.  The Canadian people don't support the convoy.


Link?  Reliable link?

I’m guessing you’d like to see the state send in the troops and crack some heads. You’d never support this action by the state, to suppress left wing groups.

Could you tell me when the left became so completely controlled by the criminal authoritarian State?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not "martial law".  It's a National Emergency.  Just like Trump declared at the Southern Border when you were overrun with foreigners you didn't want in the country.  Just like that!!!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I agree
> 
> where are the libertarians on this topic?
> 
> probably saving their energy for the next We-Hate-Trump thread


We're dropping all the most dank memes about the petulant, powerlusting, manchild "Premier"....You're welcome.

Also, the smart libertarians don't give in to hate....Clouds rational dispassionate judgement.


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2022)

*I wish Elon Musk would just buy Canada already.

Jeremy Boreing  (@JeremyDBoreing) February 14, 2022*


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a great example of how a democracy can be just as brutal and just as oppressive as any other kind of government.

You are an idiot and you elect assholes to office and you get asshole government.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> *Also, the smart libertarians don't give in to hate..*..Clouds rational dispassionate judgement.


And love too?

as in “we love our country and want what’s best for America?”


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> And love too?
> 
> as in “we love our country and want what’s best for America?”


To a great degree, yes......Be that as it is, libertarians don't extend that love of country to the point of jingoism, which can blind every bit as much as hatred.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> To a great degree, yes......Be that as it is, libertarians don't extend that love of country to the point of jingoism, which can blind every bit as much as hatred.


(Most) libertarians have a hole where their patriotism should be


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> (Most) libertarians have a hole where their patriotism should be


Gingoism isn't patriotism....It's the blinding foolhardiness that gave us the Patriot Act and DHS that are today being used against the domestic population.

Libertarians told you this would happen and you know it....You'd be wise to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Gingoism isn't patriotism....It's the blinding foolhardiness that gave us the Patriot Act and DHS that are today being used against the domestic population.


I agree with you about that

But not caring about America also leads the anti gingo crowd to support open borders snd unrestricted free trade

which hurts America


----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I agree with you about that
> 
> But not caring about America also leads the anti gingo crowd to support open borders snd unrestricted free trade
> 
> which hurts America


You'd also be wise to put away the broad brush.....Libertarains aren't a monolith.


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I agree with you about that
> 
> But not caring about America also leads the anti gingo crowd to support open borders snd unrestricted free trade
> 
> which hurts America


If you’re suggesting libertarians should pick a side, meaning side with the Ds or Rs, you’re nuts.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> You'd also be wise to put away the broad brush.....Libertarains aren't a monolith.


Is that a yes or a no?

I surprised you by agreeing on Iraq and afghanstan

now surprise me by agreeing on open borders and free trade

if you can


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

gipper said:


> If you’re suggesting libertarians should pick a side, meaning side with the Ds or Rs, you’re nuts.


If you do you will probably get more accomplished


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 15, 2022)

Oddball said:


> You'd also be wise to put away the broad brush.....Libertarains aren't a monolith.


Well, ya, but that doesn't prevent them from being treated like one.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not "martial law".  It's a National Emergency.  Just like Trump declared at the Southern Border when you were overrun with foreigners you didn't want in the country.  Just like that!!!


President Trump never gave himself the authority to seize anyone’s bank accounts.

So congratulations, you’re officially a Nazi state now.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 15, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> If you mean Brandon, I hear that. I still think the remedy at this point shouldn’t even consider snuffing out the PM. Absent having a murderous evil motherfucking spawn of Satan (like a Hitler), we believe in the ballot, not the bullet.


Ballot doesn't matter in Canada elections.......


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> If you do you will probably get more accomplished


Lol. That’s absurd. How can you accomplish anything good, working with criminals?


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

gipper said:


> Lol. That’s absurd. How can you accomplish anything good, working with criminals?


Its difficult to explain to some people

lets say you sort of lean left but very sensibly dont like the dems

If you keep voting for dome 1% loser who promises to legalize drug the democrats know your support is not in play

so they ignore you

However if you join the dems you will have some influence from within

naturally this is aimed at fallen tepubs who are on the flip side of you

I want them to support the repubs while I prefer that you keep voting for gary johnson or Jill Whatever


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not "martial law".  It's a National Emergency.  Just like Trump declared at the Southern Border when you were overrun with foreigners you didn't want in the country.  Just like that!!!


Correct. 

But the dishonest right is going to lie about it anyway.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thread premise is a lie.


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Its difficult to explain to some people
> 
> lets say you sort of lean left but very sensibly dont like the dems
> 
> ...


What’s difficult for people to understand is voting for the duopoly changes nothing. FOREVER!


----------



## Donald H (Feb 15, 2022)

In fact Justin has handled it remarkably well and he has the support of nearly all Canadians for not having to call in the military or take other drastic measures. Even conservatives are in agreement with his methods!

And so the truckers are backing off with egg on their faces as they are claiming that their peaceful demonstrations were hijacked by bad guys with bad agendas. We should be good with that explanation and let them believe whatever makes them feel good!

And now the charges and slapdowns on terrorism and sedition charges! This won't be a pretty whitewash like Jan. 6th. has become!


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

gipper said:


> What’s difficult for people to understand is voting for the duopoly changes nothing. FOREVER!


You’d be surprised

voting for donald trump in 2016 shook up the dems and repubs


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Donald H said:


> In fact Justin has handled it remarkably well and he has the support of nearly all Canadians for not having to call in the military or take other drastic measures. Even conservatives are in agreement with his methods!
> 
> And so the truckers are backing off with egg on their faces as they are claiming that their peaceful demonstrations were hijacked by bad guys with bad agendas. We should be good with that explanation and let them believe whatever makes them feel good!
> 
> And now the charges and slapdowns on terrorism and sedition charges! This won't be a pretty whitewash like Jan. 6th. has become!


We can always count on you to support an authoritarian state. What does that say about you?


----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You’d be surprised
> 
> voting for donald trump in 2016 shook up the dems and repubs


Yet nothing changed.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Donald H said:


> In fact Justin has handled it remarkably well


Trudeau handled it just like Xi Jinping would handle a challenge to CCP authority in china


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

gipper said:


> We can always count on you to support an authoritarian state. What does that say about you?


Its his country

if thats what the canadians really want all I can say is thank God I’m an American


----------



## Donald H (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Trudeau handled it just like Xi Jinping would handle a challenge to CCP authority in china


I would hope so! 
The important distinction is, in America the military was called in the same day and in Canada the military hasn't been called in after nearly three weeks of putting up with hoodlums.

Ya just can't make this shit up Mac!

Xi Jin Ping currently has the support of the Chinese people and they're solidly behind Xi with the measures being taken with the Islamic terrorist minority.

America kills them and locks them up forever without due course to a trial, while Xi attempts to re-educate them.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Xi Jin Ping currently has the support of the Chinese people and they're solidly behind Xi with the measures being taken with the Islamic terrorist minority.


Who told you that?

public opinion on social media is strictly censured by the CCP and china has never had a free election


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2022)

Over the past three weeks, Canada has seen many protests of the legal variety. For example, Toronto last weekend saw one of its regular anti-mandate and anti-vaccine demonstrations. A few hundred people assembled at Queen’s Park and then, carrying signs and banners, they marched down streets that police had temporarily closed for their benefit. Then they went home.   

You can disagree with their views – and we do – but their protest was perfectly legal. What’s happened at multiple border crossings, and on the streets of Ottawa, is an entirely different story. These aren’t legal protests. They are blockades. ​
As such, they enjoy no protection under our laws. They are, on the contrary, a threat to the rule of law and democratic government itself. The blockades have generally been non-violent, but they are nonetheless an attempt by a tiny minority of Canadians to impose upon the large, silent, law-abiding majority of their fellow citizens.​








						Globe editorial: You can debate whether it’s an ‘emergency,’ but the blockades can’t be allowed to continue
					

A targeted, measured emergency




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2022)

A new poll suggests the public is increasingly fed up with anti-vaccine mandate protests, as Canada’s economy and residents continue to face the brunt of the so-called ‘freedom convoys.”​
The Angus Reid poll, released Monday, says Canadians are showing more opposition to the protests, which have brought some important trade routes in Ottawa, Manitoba, Alberta, and B.C. to a standstill.​
Of those polled, 72 per cent say it’s time for the protesters to go home as they have made their point, and most support police stepping in to deal with the situation.​





						CityNews
					






					www.google.com


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

gipper said:


> Link?  Reliable link?
> 
> I’m guessing you’d like to see the state send in the troops and crack some heads. You’d never support this action by the state, to suppress left wing groups.
> 
> Could you tell me when the left became so completely controlled by the criminal authoritarian State?



No, I expect the police to seize vehicles and bank accounts.  

This is Canada.  We don't attack and shoot unarmed people here, and when our police "crack heads", they get charged.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The canadian cops are very much the government goons that libs falsely accuse American cops of being



Some of them MIGHT be.  But the Police Chief of Ottawa just RESIGNED yesterday because of the stench coming from their Fed Govt.  When the LOCAL police were sent out to "find mischief", there was a confrontation with the demonstrators.  That quickly got defused when the Police Captain in charge told them "I'm here to find mischief -- I dont see any"..  

So in the sense that the LOCAL law enforcement is not really carrying out the tantrum orders from the PM -- the actor child Trudeau will have to rely on Dudley DoRight and RCMP and other FEDERAL GOONS to insert phony actors carrying confederate flags and producing a table of weapons confiscated at a border bridge that could have come from ANYWHERE/ANYTIME -- and all the violence of arrests and scuffles that they need to satisfy the arrogance of leftist govt power whores. 

The one exception to that was a VERY VISIBLE and VIOLENT arrest of a 5'4 elderly man with cancer that could barely walk.  They took him to ground, caused a concussion that bled out because of the blood thinners this maybe 80 yr old was on.   HIS CRIME?   Honking at the protestors in SUPPORT.  

Trudeau lies.  He said this morning -- You HAVE the right to speech. You HAVE the right to protest. But he'll get progressively more desperate and despotic and make some really bad mistakes.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Some of them MIGHT be.  But the Police Chief of Ottawa just RESIGNED yesterday because of the stench coming from their Fed Govt.  When the LOCAL police were sent out to "find mischief", there was a confrontation with the demonstrators.  That quickly got defused when the Police Captain in charge told them "I'm here to find mischief -- I dont see any"..
> 
> So in the sense that the LOCAL law enforcement is not really carrying out the tantrum orders from the PM -- the actor child Trudeau will have to rely on Dudley DoRight and RCMP and other FEDERAL GOONS to insert phony actors carrying confederate flags and producing a table of weapons confiscated at a border bridge that could have come from ANYWHERE/ANYTIME -- and all the violence of arrests and scuffles that they need to satisfy the arrogance of leftist govt power whores.
> 
> ...


Thanks

that was very informative


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 15, 2022)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Only far right extremists would demand freedom


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not "martial law".  It's a National Emergency.  Just like Trump declared at the Southern Border when you were overrun with foreigners you didn't want in the country.  Just like that!!!


Try reading the sources I ptovided.  You are incorrect.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Trudeau handled it just like Xi Jinping would handle a challenge to CCP authority in china



I don’t know which is more laughable: the fact that you just compared Trudeau’s response to the blockade to that of President Xi and his response to to the protestors in Tiananmen Square, or the fact that FOX News is telling you it’s true. 

Xi ordered murders of all of the leaders of the Tiananmen Square rebellion, and mass imprisonment of the participants. 

Get back to me when Trudeau actually kills someone. You can start calling him a tyrant or a dictator.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Try reading the sources I ptovided.  You are incorrect.




I’m well aware of your sources. None of them have any credibility or validity. You may as well quote the Onion or the Beavertown News. 

Canadians are neither is stupid nor as gullible as the American people and very few of us watch Fox News. Furthermore we have no regard for anyone who does.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Flash said:


> This is a great example of how a democracy can be just as brutal and just as oppressive as any other kind of government.
> 
> You are an idiot and you elect assholes to office and you get asshole government.


Canada is more like a Monarchy pretending to be a Democracy.  The Crown is ultimately in control.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Tiananmen Sq





Dragonlady said:


> I don’t know which is more laughable: the fact that you just compared Trudeau’s response to the blockade to that of President Xi and his response to to the protestors in Tiananmen Square, or the fact that FOX News is telling you it’s true.
> 
> Xi ordered murders of all of the leaders of the Tiananmen Square rebellion, and mass imprisonment of the participants.
> 
> Get back to me when Trudeau actually kills someone. You can start calling him a tyrant or a dictator.


You are grievously misinformed

xi jinping was was a jr officer in the army during and after  Tiananmen Square 

he’s a monster but took not part in that event


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I’m well aware of your sources. None of them have any credibility or validity. You may as well quote the Onion or the Beavertown News.
> 
> Canadians are neither is stupid nor as gullible as the American people and very few of us watch Fox News. Furthermore we have no regard for anyone who does.


Fox News is on the ground at the protest actually doing real reporting.  The live reporting and interviews of Canadians show that they appreciate the coverage and Fox.  CNN is trashing the peaceful protest and trashing Fox News' coverage.   Funny, during the Summer riots, CNN was reporting 'nothing to see here' with fires burning behind the reporter.  CNN has become nothing but a Marxist tool.


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## gipper (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No, I expect the police to seize vehicles and bank accounts.
> 
> This is Canada.  We don't attack and shoot unarmed people here, and when our police "crack heads", they get charged.


And you don’t think that’s tyrannical and authoritarian.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

gipper said:


> And you don’t think that’s tyrannical and authoritarian.


I do even if she doesent


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Toro said:


>


Might as well be martial law:  

"Domestic travel restrictions, distribution of essential goods, decision-making power on what is considered an essential service, and the ability to levy fines for violations of the act, are among the measures able to be taken by Canada’s federal government once the Act is invoked, according to Reuters."

All Trudeau has to do is just sit down and talk with the protesters.   The Covid threat is now waning.  Many countries are dropping mandates.   There is no scientific proof that the unvaccinated are a serious threat.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Might as well be martial law:
> 
> "Domestic travel restrictions, distribution of essential goods, decision-making power on what is considered an essential service, and the ability to levy fines for violations of the act, are among the measures able to be taken by Canada’s federal government once the Act is invoked, according to Reuters."
> 
> All Trudeau has to do is just sit down and talk with the protesters.   The Covid threat is now waning.  Many countries are dropping mandates.   There is no scientific proof that the unvaccinated are a serious threat.


For Tradeau   its not about covid anymore

this is a test of wills


----------



## Astrostar (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts, has law enforcement stealing fuel and wood the protesters need to stay warm.   All over his stupid vaccinate mandates.   Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.  Sources below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how the Trump Cult approves of the lawbreaker Trump but goes nuts when countries uphold laws they don't like.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I’m well aware of your sources. None of them have any credibility or validity. You may as well quote the Onion or the Beavertown News.
> 
> Canadians are neither is stupid nor as gullible as the American people and very few of us watch Fox News. Furthermore we have no regard for anyone who does.


Actually I was quoting ABC News.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Actually I was quoting ABC News.


Touche


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 15, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 601771
> 
> 
> View attachment 601772
> ...


Ayep!









						Danielle Smith expresses concern for independent media amid Trudeau’s censorship efforts
					

by Anthony Murdoch Smith has previously suggested creating a provincial internet firewall to bypass federal internet censorship laws. (LifeSiteNews) — Alberta premier Danielle Smith has said she is very “concerned” about new federal legislation that, if passed, would regulate how online news...




					ussanews.com


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The thread premise is a lie.


I sourced my post.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Ayep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CBC reminds me of this guy...


.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> The CBC reminds me of this guy...View attachment 601804.


Amen!


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Actually I was quoting ABC News.



I don't care who you were quoting.  You had 1000 people in Windsor protesting.  You have fewer than 1000 trucks involved - all independents who don't have anything better to do in the cold.

Canadians are 90% vaccinated.  The restrictions were being lifted even as the convoys and blockades were started.

There were a LOT of people in Canada who were really pissed off throughout the pandemic because thousands of American truckers were coming across the border without being tested on either side of the border.  Most headed for the Greater Toronto Area, and refrigerator trucks with produce from the USA went the Food Terminal, or the grocery and food processing warehouses in the GTA.  And guess where the worst outbreaks in Canada happened?????

Canadians are NOT Americans.  We don't love guns.  We don't fear the non-whites living among us.  You want to do business in Canada, our game, our rules.

We don't need your war machine, we don't need your ghetto scene.  We've got more important things to do than to spend our lives living like you do.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't care who you were quoting.  You had 1000 people in Windsor protesting.  You have fewer than 1000 trucks involved - all independents who don't have anything better to do in the cold.
> 
> Canadians are 90% vaccinated.  The restrictions were being lifted even as the convoys and blockades were started.
> 
> ...


Why doesn’t Trudeau just lift restrictions if it was already being done as you say?  BTW you DID care who I was quoting when you trashed my sources.  Now you say you don’t care.  Which is it?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't care who you were quoting.  You had 1000 people in Windsor protesting.  You have fewer than 1000 trucks involved - all independents who don't have anything better to do in the cold.
> 
> Canadians are 90% vaccinated.  The restrictions were being lifted even as the convoys and blockades were started.
> 
> ...


Most of this truck ‘protest’ nonsense is facilitated by conservatives in the US.

The majority of Canadians oppose the ‘convoy’ idiocy.

‘On Fox shows, people who are opposed to the ongoing Canadian protests against vaccination mandates, Covid-19 restrictions and Prime Minister Justin Trudeau have been portrayed as elites out of touch with the views of everyday workers.

Batya Ungar-Sargon, deputy opinion editor of Newsweek, tweeted on Monday: "Don't let the fact that the mainstream media is hiding this fool you: Canadians support the Freedom Convoy."

In fact, poll after poll -- including the very poll Ungar-Sargon was referencing -- has shown that most Canadians oppose the protests and support both vaccination mandates and various restrictions intended to limit the spread of the virus. The polling figures suggest it is Fox's cheerleading for the protests that is out of touch with the views of a significant majority of the Canadian public.’









						Fact check: Strong majority of Canadians oppose convoy protests, poll after poll finds
					

On Fox shows, people who are opposed to the ongoing Canadian protests against vaccination mandates, Covid-19 restrictions and Prime Minister Justin Trudeau have been portrayed as elites out of touch with the views of everyday workers.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Most of this truck ‘protest’ nonsense is facilitated by conservatives in the US.
> 
> The majority of Canadians oppose the ‘convoy’ idiocy.
> 
> ...


A CNN fact check?     They're ones trashing the protesters!!! Most of whom are Canadian truckers. BTW Biden is the one who urged Trudeau to declare this fake emergency. You lefties are so incestuous when it comes to spewing propaganda.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't care who you were quoting.  You had 1000 people in Windsor protesting.  You have fewer than 1000 trucks involved - all independents who don't have anything better to do in the cold.
> 
> Canadians are 90% vaccinated.  The restrictions were being lifted even as the convoys and blockades were started.
> 
> ...


So what if American truckers crossed the border without being tested?   That's not the issue in this protest which is Canadians protesting a tyrannical government run by a minority party.  How did you guys let THAT happen?  You must have a really screwed up Monarchy.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 15, 2022)

The calling of the Emergency Act will result in foreign governments who rule with an iron fist to *constantly refer to Canada whenever we chirp up about THEIR abuses*. I looked at MSNBCs website and been switching to CNN a few times and there has been no report of this historic moment. Why wouldn't they address this after weeks of interest in the trucker protests?

I have listened to experts on the Emergency Act powers, including a law professor who said on CBC that the issue being faced in Ottawa does not meet the threshold.  Our Canadian Civil Liberties Group (who are sadly lacking in the fight for civil liberties here) took the exceptional step of NOT supporting this decision, claiming they don't believe it rises to the level either.

Protesting against government isn't new, even being anti-government (which I have never been, I am more of "anti-policy" one offs), is part of the democratic process as long as it doesn't involve violence. it's what some do to have their voices heard in a free, confident and prosperous democracy. 

*If people are breaking the law, then the local police need to charge them and arrest them*.  For the protests in Ottawa, it seems to me that the local and provincial laws address this issue.

There will be a push to deny ANY Canadian access to such funding sites, just as government is trying to censor social media.  What will it mean for Canada?  As usual, we will fall further behind the rest of the innovate and free (generally) West.  The distance between us and the most strict governments will be further narrowed.

Premier Doug Ford imay be in tough, as I am reading MANY comments from conservative voters in Ontario and it's clear that his open support for this historical decision is going to cost him voters.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Feb 15, 2022)

The Canadian is this scared of what TRUDEAU HIMSELF CALLED A FRINGE MINORITY?    

You facists are such lying shitbags.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I don't care who you were quoting.  You had 1000 people in Windsor protesting.  You have fewer than 1000 trucks involved - all independents who don't have anything better to do in the cold.
> 
> Canadians are 90% vaccinated.  The restrictions were being lifted even as the convoys and blockades were started.
> 
> ...



We just lost 200,000 jobs last month alone and Canada is celebrating low wage Amazon warehouses in Toronto while Texas has TWO $100B+ chip factories invested by Japanese companies.  THAT is innovation, ambitious and achievement, NOT more growth of unsustainable government jobs, contract work, part-time temp. work at minimum wage.

I am willing to bet, that you are a career government employee.  Am I right?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Most of this truck ‘protest’ nonsense is facilitated by conservatives in the US.
> 
> The majority of Canadians oppose the ‘convoy’ idiocy.
> 
> ...



Today my friend and I went into the city for a day of retail therapy.  For me, it's a chance to get to my fabric supplier to pick new fabrics for the new lines I'm working on.  

First I indulged in some half priced expensive chocolates - post Valentine's Day Specials.  And Walmart was gifting everyone who came through the door with 5 rapid tests.  After dazzling my friend with my fabric supplier's three massive floors of sparkly stuff, we went to Montana's for lunch.  

This is our first "Road Trip" since lockdowns ended, and it's good to get out.  The local restaurants have been getting a fair bit of business from us, because we're sick of our own cooking.

But the people in Toronto, who have been in lockdown since before Christmas, and 90% of whom are vaxxed were being told to stay home last weekend because of these damn protests.  We can go to hockey games, Raptors games, theatres, and concerts.  Except all of that is happening downtown, where these jerks are occupying the streets, hassling people wearing masks, and generally being jerks.

None of the locals in any of these cities have a good word to say about these interlopers.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 15, 2022)

gipper said:


> And you don’t think that’s tyrannical and authoritarian.



I think all our out of country leftists would be rabid with us -- if WE started confiscating the cars for people doing smash and grabs.  OR MAYBE -- intercepting the financial donations for BLM from major corporations and just confiscating them.  

But mere "marginalized" truckers?  Pffft -- screw 'em. And anybody who LIKES a trucker. Trudeau aint fond of the common worker.  Odd for the left -- aint it?  MAKE THEM lose in 2 weeks in quarantine every time they cross the border on a route. It wont hurt the govt in Ottawa at all.  

You know -- if that was a UNIONIZED blockade of a business or govt facility --- DragonLady would be 120% supporting it.  EVEN IF -- it lasted more than a week and crippled supplies.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Today my friend and I went into the city for a day of retail therapy.  For me, it's a chance to get to my fabric supplier to pick new fabrics for the new lines I'm working on.
> 
> First I indulged in some half priced expensive chocolates - post Valentine's Day Specials.  And Walmart was gifting everyone who came through the door with 5 rapid tests.  After dazzling my friend with my fabric supplier's three massive floors of sparkly stuff, we went to Montana's for lunch.
> 
> ...


Trudeau is the jerk.  He could have ended this protest with negotiation.  The real question is:  Why not just lift the mandates?


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Actually I was quoting ABC News.


That's good for at least a standing 8 count.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 15, 2022)

task0778 said:


> WOW!  I can't imagine how he can govern after doing this, does he have that much support?



Just yesterday, Trudeau's popularity was at 16%.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 15, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Canada is full of brainwashed morons, just look at Dragonlady , she’ll tell you everyone supports this leftwing dictatorship.



No.  16%.  Everything the leftist media tells you is a lie.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The NDP has already agreed to support the Bill.  There will be no motion of non-support.
> 
> There is no opposition to what he did, except from Conservative Premiers, and the Doug Ford, Conservative Premier of Ontario, is cheering the move.  The Canadian people don't support the convoy.


According to one poll 46% of Canadians support the truckers.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2022)

Donald H said:


> In fact Justin has handled it remarkably well and he has the support of nearly all Canadians for not having to call in the military or take other drastic measures. Even conservatives are in agreement with his methods!
> 
> And so the truckers are backing off with egg on their faces as they are claiming that their peaceful demonstrations were hijacked by bad guys with bad agendas. We should be good with that explanation and let them believe whatever makes them feel good!
> 
> And now the charges and slapdowns on terrorism and sedition charges! This won't be a pretty whitewash like Jan. 6th. has become!


The lesson is never question or challenge the Canadian government. Pretend you have freedom and praise the elites and they will tell you how to think and be happy.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> According to one poll 46% of Canadians support the truckers.


Yes because most Canadians are conservative and they got saddled with a lefty who leads a minority party.   Canada is a commonwealth realm in the British empire with  Elizabeth II as its monarch and actual head of State.   Canada is not a true Republic so, things like minority parties being 'elected' as the ruling party can happen.   No way does Trudeau actually represent the majority of Canadians, no, he represents the left-minority of which one or two posters here probably belong.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 15, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> According to one poll 46% of Canadians support the truckers.


That’s way more than those who support Castreau. That’s why they must be crushed.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

shockedcanadian said:


> We just lost 200,000 jobs last month alone and Canada is celebrating low wage Amazon warehouses in Toronto while Texas has TWO $100B+ chip factories invested by Japanese companies.  THAT is innovation, ambitious and achievement, NOT more growth of unsustainable government jobs, contract work, part-time temp. work at minimum wage.
> 
> I am willing to bet, that you are a career government employee.  Am I right?



And you would lose another bet.  I never worked for the government in my entire life.  And if you'd read my posts, you'd know that.  

We were in lockdown until the end of last month you stupid dork.  You do know that Amazon pays over $50,000 per year in Toronto, don't you? 

Are you really a Canadian.  Do you even live in Canada.  Your posts read like someone told you about life in Canada, because nothing you post is in any way reflective of life up here.

These are the top start ups in Toronto:






						100 Fastest Growing Companies in Toronto 2022: Top Startups
					

100 Fastest Growing Companies in Toronto 2022: Top Startups




					growjo.com


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 15, 2022)

theHawk said:


> That’s way more than those who support Castreau. That’s why they must be crushed.


Castreau!!!  Ha Ha....His mother probably f'ked Castro!!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 15, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes because most Canadians are conservative and they got saddled with a lefty who leads a minority party.   Canada is a commonwealth realm in the British empire with  Elizabeth II as its monarch and actual head of State.   Canada is not a true Republic so, things like minority parties being 'elected' as the ruling party can happen.   No way does Trudeau actually represent the majority of Canadians, no, he represents the left-minority of which one or two posters here probably belong.



Most Canadians are NOT conservative.  Even our Conservative Party is more liberal than the Democratic Party in the USA.  

We didn't get "saddled with a lefty", we elected him in a landslide.  Liberal parties in Canada received 57% of the popular vote, and it was only that high because people are "disappointed" with Trudeau's ethics problems - to put it as kindly as possible.  

Liberals
New Democratic Party (extreme left wing)
Partie Quebecois (French liberals)
Green Party (very Liberal)
Conservatives

It is extremely difficult for the Conservatives to win elections in Canada since the Party has no real presence in Quebec.  Only Alberta is reliably Conservative.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 16, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> According to one poll 46% of Canadians support the truckers.



No they did not.  You need to read the articles.  46% *sympathized* with the truckers, but *disagreed with their tactics*.  It looks like the poll was taken to show support for truckers, since the poll asked if you sympathized with the truckers, not whether you agreed with them. 




> On the other hand, 54 per cent of Canadians who participated in this poll believe that people taking part in the protests do not “deserve any of our sympathy” and that what they “have said and done is wrong.”











						46% of Canadians sympathize with trucker convoy, but many disagree with their tactics: poll - National | Globalnews.ca
					

An Ipsos poll published Thursday showed that nearly 46 per cent of Canadians sympathize with the frustration of the trucker convoy protesters.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Most Canadians are NOT conservative.  Even our Conservative Party is more liberal than the Democratic Party in the USA.
> 
> We didn't get "saddled with a lefty", we elected him in a landslide.  Liberal parties in Canada received 57% of the popular vote, and it was only that high because people are "disappointed" with Trudeau's ethics problems - to put it as kindly as possible.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!  Now you redefine conservative.......You are so predictable.  You are a Marxist.   No one wants these tyrannical edicts from Trudeau.   He's acting like a spoiled 'royal' brat.   Elizabeth II should step in and educate the idiot.


----------



## Batcat (Feb 16, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Canada is governed by a cuck


There is a rumor Trudeau is Fidel Castro’s son. Perhaps he is trying to be a dictator like his dad. 









						Is Justin Trudeau Fidel Castro's Son?
					

David Martin | The Daily Knight It appears that Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is the son of the late Communist dictator Fidel Castro of Cuba. Justin’s supposed father Pierre Trudeau (1919-2000) — the former Canadian Prime Minister who legalized abortion and who brought socialist...




					www.knightsrepublic.com


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 16, 2022)

Batcat said:


> There is a rumor Trudeau is Fidel Castro’s son. Perhaps he is trying to be a dictator like his dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, his mom hung out with Castro and marveled at his virility.

*"All have been on display in the Trudeau family’s ongoing infatuation with tyrannies and autocracies. in the comments from Alexandre, Margaret and Justin Trudeau. We see evidence of the Trudeau family’s long love affair with the world’s autocrats and tyrants.  But the problem started with Pierre."*





						The Trudeau family's love of tyrants - Macleans.ca
					

Political blind spots are inevitable when you have warm thoughts for oppressors




					www.macleans.ca
				



Wanna bet Trudeau was Castro's son?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Castreau!!!  Ha Ha....His mother probably f'ked Castro!!!!


Justin and Fidel.  Son and father.  Justin's mom was a slut.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, his mom hung out with Castro and marveled at his virility.
> 
> *"All have been on display in the Trudeau family’s ongoing infatuation with tyrannies and autocracies. in the comments from Alexandre, Margaret and Justin Trudeau. We see evidence of the Trudeau family’s long love affair with the world’s autocrats and tyrants.  But the problem started with Pierre."*
> 
> ...






His mom sure love Commie dictators.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 16, 2022)

Justin totally NOT meeting his dad.  The MSM assures us this is the case, just like how vaccines are “safe and effective”.


----------



## gipper (Feb 16, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> According to one poll 46% of Canadians support the truckers.


She has no knowledge of this. She gets all her news from CNN.


----------



## gipper (Feb 16, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Justin totally NOT meeting his dad.  The MSM assures us this is the case, just like how vaccines are “safe and effective”.
> 
> 
> View attachment 602100


Good old Dad!


----------



## TheParser (Feb 16, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Trudeau reminds me of Mussilini.


1. I have to be super careful how I say this.

2. I recently saw on FOX a clip of Mr. T. talking tough.

3. The host(ess) had a smirk on her face when she used  two words to describe him. I believe those words were "gentle" and "beautiful."

4. I have to admit that I chuckled when I heard his soft voice and noticed his beautifully coiffed hair.

5.  With all due respect (I am NOT being sarcastic), he does *not* remind me of Mussolini, when it comes to appearance.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Most Canadians are NOT conservative.  Even our Conservative Party is more liberal than the Democratic Party in the USA.
> 
> We didn't get "saddled with a lefty", we elected him in a landslide.  Liberal parties in Canada received 57% of the popular vote, and it was only that high because people are "disappointed" with Trudeau's ethics problems - to put it as kindly as possible.
> 
> ...


It seems Canadians approve of the PM‘s scandals.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No they did not.  You need to read the articles.  46% *sympathized* with the truckers, but *disagreed with their tactics*.  It looks like the poll was taken to show support for truckers, since the poll asked if you sympathized with the truckers, not whether you agreed with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sympathize with them when a dictatorial tries to quash them and freedom. Disgusting how they are treated by your corrupt governmen.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> And you would lose another bet.  I never worked for the government in my entire life.  And if you'd read my posts, you'd know that.
> 
> We were in lockdown until the end of last month you stupid dork.  You do know that Amazon pays over $50,000 per year in Toronto, don't you?
> 
> ...



A classic Canadian tactic, try to deflect and discredit.

Not to worry, I can see for miles and miles and miles and...


----------



## gipper (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Most Canadians are NOT conservative.  Even our Conservative Party is more liberal than the Democratic Party in the USA.
> 
> We didn't get "saddled with a lefty", we elected him in a landslide.  Liberal parties in Canada received 57% of the popular vote, and it was only that high because people are "disappointed" with Trudeau's ethics problems - to put it as kindly as possible.
> 
> ...


This is the problem. The trucker protest isn’t about left or right, though you want it to be.

Its about government FORCE via vaccine mandates. If you think vaccine mandates are appropriate, you’re not thinking.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 16, 2022)

shockedcanadian said:


> A classic Canadian tactic, try to deflect and discredit.
> 
> Not to worry, I can see for miles and miles and miles and...



Well, what else can you do when someone is posting provable lies.  You point out the lies to discredit the liar.

I keep pointing out how far your "life experiences" in Canada differ from those of real Canadians who live in Canada.  You strike me as a some foreign exchange student who spent some time in school in Canada, and now pretends to be a Canadian.  And your obsession with CSIS is "peculiar" to say the least.

The only people CSIS ever follows around are people from Iran, or other terrorist nations.  Then there was your recent discovery of the "Nanny Program" which was around was I was young enough to be having babies, and which we actually considered, but we didn't want a live in caregiver.  My oldest is turning 50 in a couple of weeks.

Then there's your often expressed opinion that Canadians business is "screwing over" the Americans.  Any real Canadian with a knowledge of the history of this nation, knows that just the opposite is true.  Look who owns all of our iconic Canadian companies.  Hudson's Bay Company - the OLDEST Company in North America, is owned by Americans.  Tim Horton's - owned by Americans.  Molsen's Breweries - the second oldest company in North America and the makers of Molsen's Canadian Beer - owned by Americans.  The only iconic Canadian brands not owned by Americans are Labatt's - owned by a Belgium Brewery, Canadian Tire which is still owned by the Billes Family.

So please just stop pretending that you're a Canadian living in Canada.  You're no Canadian, and your attempts to undermine the relationship between Canada and the USA are noted.  That's why your so embraced by the Trump Cult here.  You consistently talk about how you can't get a job, and you're losing everything, because of CSIS.  You're delusional.  You'd be on every talk show in Canada if any of this was real, instead of posting lies about Canada on a public message board.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well, what else can you do when someone is posting provable lies.  You point out the lies to discredit the liar.
> 
> I keep pointing out how far your "life experiences" in Canada differ from those of real Canadians who live in Canada.  You strike me as a some foreign exchange student who spent some time in school in Canada, and now pretends to be a Canadian.  And your obsession with CSIS is "peculiar" to say the least.
> 
> ...


He is a better Canadian than you, you support the corrupt and scandal ridden administration in Canada, sorry your words are hollow when you support such white trash.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 16, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well, what else can you do when someone is posting provable lies.  You point out the lies to discredit the liar.
> 
> I keep pointing out how far your "life experiences" in Canada differ from those of real Canadians who live in Canada.  You strike me as a some foreign exchange student who spent some time in school in Canada, and now pretends to be a Canadian.  And your obsession with CSIS is "peculiar" to say the least.
> 
> ...



Oh, you're quite wrong about undermining our relationship with America, at least not solely.  I've *spoken to truth to* *ALL major trading allies of Canada.*  From those European members in CETA (my advice was to export freely, but to reconsider the impact of importing and supporting Canada), to major democracies in Asia and in the M.E.

Stop with the CSIS allegations, I've moved past that false flag attempt by the police to thoroughly understand how the creepy "Big Three" were involved.  That is the creepy Toronto Police, Ontario Police and R.C.M.P.  *The unethical, "first to join the police, last to joint the military" cowards at the TPS and Peel Region did the best in exposing themselves.*

I know the gameplan is to try and cost me my home and independence, that's why these creepy predators have worked to interfere in my career pursuits and in the past, my education pursuits.  No matter any success they mght have, it will come at a price.  Names and addresses included (oops, I wasn't supposed to know that, was I?) further to what I believe have been a successful campaign on my behalf to expose Canada, all I had to do was speak the truth.

 I provided the details of a dozen or so Creepy Ones to U.S and European authorities ("how could this guy know these people were undercover unless *they did something* for him to know"? This helps his credibility"). I will name some publicly before they retire, as some from my youth have.

As it were, I don't trust you or your agenda.  *I assume you work, once worked, are incentiviced to assist, or, have family who is associated with one of these agencies.  *

Mock me, attempt to discredit me, make allegations about my soundness of mind, it doesn't matter.  I have soundness of conscience and character and I'm well versed in dishonest policing methods.

American businesses and politicians *need to know what Canada really represents.*  If I am lying about a situation, they are free to have Canadian police arrest me.  In fact, I've invited them to arrest me if I have committed a crime or lied about my circumstances.  I stand with any American or citizen who believed in Due Process, accountability, transparency, Rule of Law, civil liberties and Right to Self Determination.


----------



## ninja007 (Feb 17, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> The NDP has already agreed to support the Bill.  There will be no motion of non-support.
> 
> There is no opposition to what he did, except from Conservative Premiers, and the Doug Ford, Conservative Premier of Ontario, is cheering the move.  The Canadian people don't support the convoy.




bullshit, most do.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 17, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> bullshit, most do.



I would suggest there is _some_ concern from Canadians, mainly in regards to the border.  I am willing to bet most Canadians believe that *police have enough powers and legal support to NOT require the use of an Emergency Act decree.  *

There is also a strong sense of hypocrisy as there were protests for months at a pipeline, and we've seen businesses invest BILLIONS to improve their environmental processes, and they eventually left Canada for good, stating the poor business climate as a reason they left.  

These decisions cost 1000s of jobs, and our government sent people to meet with THOSE protesters, after months, while these people are viewed as "the enemy".  Canadian citizens.

There were also railroad blockages by protesters that dragged on forever.  No calls for the use of the Emergency Act.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 17, 2022)

The Revolution


----------



## ninja007 (Feb 20, 2022)

the police with face sheilds, gas masks, no tags or names were the UN police. I kid you not. 2 airplanes of theirs at at the north bay airport... also explains why they had a translater when protesters were asking them questions. the great reset wef, klaus schwab and the un police in every country.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 20, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> the police with face sheilds, gas masks, no tags or names were the UN police. I kid you not. 2 airplanes of theirs at at the north bay airport... also explains why they had a translater when protesters were asking them questions. the great reset wef, klaus schwab and the un police in every country.


You have pics or links?


----------



## ninja007 (Feb 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You have pics or links?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Canada today has become a Fascist dictatorship.   Trudeau imposed martial law, is freezing protester's bank accounts



Think about it.  Normally, a person's whole life goes through their bank account;  automatic payments, billing and utilities--- freezing a bank account is effectively close to locking them out of the human community of LIFE, almost like being convicted and imprisoned, and for what?  For either simply verbally supporting or financially donating to help support other fellow Canadians in an act and at a time when doing so was not yet only not even a crime nor an offense, but a protected legal right of Canadians.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well, what else can you do when someone is posting provable lies.  You point out the lies to discredit the liar.
> 
> I keep pointing out how far your "life experiences" in Canada differ from those of real Canadians who live in Canada.  You strike me as a some foreign exchange student who spent some time in school in Canada, and now pretends to be a Canadian.  And your obsession with CSIS is "peculiar" to say the least.
> 
> ...



Please explain to us how coming to an American message board and railing on our policies, our president and etc night and day is HELPING "Canada and US relations".

Screw Canada. Many of us are done and have been done. I have absolutely no regard for our northern neighbors with their bragging about "universal health care". Yeah, you can afford it because you don't need a military. You have ours. Well, maybe that will change going forward. I'm sick of being the world's military.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Screw Canada. Many of us are done and have been done. I have absolutely no regard for our northern neighbors



True dat.  I'd sooner take in dirtball Guatemalans from the south now than trade a dime with Canada.  Hey Trudeau, pass it on.


----------



## Ringo (Feb 21, 2022)

Let me remind you that Twitter refused to publish links to data from Biden's son's computer, as they were obtained as a result of hacking. But the same Twitter published links to the names of people who gave money to protesting Canadian truck drivers, while the names were obtained by hacking.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well, what else can you do when someone is posting provable lies.  You point out the lies to discredit the liar.
> 
> I keep pointing out how far your "life experiences" in Canada differ from those of real Canadians who live in Canada.  You strike me as a some foreign exchange student who spent some time in school in Canada, and now pretends to be a Canadian.  And your obsession with CSIS is "peculiar" to say the least.
> 
> ...


Heaven forbid you get those from Iran or other terrorist nations into your country. Now it looks like a conservative might be living in Canada! You can sic yours Prime Minister on him and freeze his bank account and steal his dog.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 21, 2022)

ninja007 said:


>


Thanks.....look like RJ's...regional jets.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 21, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Heaven forbid you get those from Iran or other terrorist nations into your country. Now it looks like a conservative might be living in Canada! You can sic yours Prime Minister on him and freeze his bank account and steal his dog.



What a stupid post, but then you're not one of God's brighter lights.

The only "terrorists" we have coming into Canada, are the right wing terrorists from the USA, who claimed they weren't going to leave Ottawa until Trudeau is gone.  Their state intention is the overthrow the duly elected Canadian government.  

The people in the convoy are not "conservatives".  The are radicalized anti-government shills for Russia, Iran and China, just as Trump is a shill for Russia, Iran and China.  All of his foreign policies and trade enabled and emboldened both China and Russia, and harmed the USA.

We have more REAL conservatives in Canada, than you have in the USA.  Trump voters are not "conservatives" at all.  They are fascist white supremacists.  There is nothing "conservative" in their values, or their ideology.  There is authoritarianism, racism, and suppression of the wishes of the people.  Conservatives don't run up the deficit, nor do they suppress women's rights.

The government of Canada was elected by the people of Canada.  So keep your radicalized terrorism at home.  We shut it down.  We'll do it again.  We have no patience for your kind of politics up here.  Government is supposed to run your country efficiently and smoothly.  It's not some cage match to the death.

Destroy your own country, and leave ours alone.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> What a stupid post, but then you're not one of God's brighter lights.
> 
> The only "terrorists" we have coming into Canada, are the right wing terrorists from the USA, who claimed they weren't going to leave Ottawa until Trudeau is gone.  Their state intention is the overthrow the duly elected Canadian government.
> 
> ...


Paranoid much?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> What a stupid post, but then you're not one of God's brighter lights.
> 
> The only "terrorists" we have coming into Canada, are the right wing terrorists from the USA, who claimed they weren't going to leave Ottawa until Trudeau is gone.  Their state intention is the overthrow the duly elected Canadian government.
> 
> ...


Follow your own advice, destroy your own country and leave ours alone and I'll do the same, do we have an agreement?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Paranoid much?


If you follow Trudeau, you are racist and paranoid.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Paranoid much?



No, not at all.  You seem to think that right wing American terrorists are welcome throughout the world.  Your belief that these thugs are "patriots" shows just how much you've been radicalized.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 21, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Follow your own advice, destroy your own country and leave ours alone and I'll do the same, do we have an agreement?



I have never condoned illegal activities, not on behalf of demonstrators, nor on the part of the government.  Added to which, this insanity just confirms WHY I'm here giving you loons facts, not political bullshit.  Because everything you fools do, has implications for the rest of the world.  

I'm neither donating money nor time to American political causes.  Nor am I participating in demonstrations outside of my home country.  You're actively encouraging people to break the law to undermine the legally elected government of Canada, just as you are trying to undermine the legally elected government of the USA with your support of the anti-democratic, fascist Republican Party of Donald Trump.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No, not at all.  You seem to think that right wing American terrorists are welcome throughout the world.  Your belief that these thugs are "patriots" shows just how much you've been radicalized.


One behind every tree in Canuckland.....they tell me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I have never condoned illegal activities, not on behalf of demonstrators, nor on the part of the government.  Added to which, this insanity just confirms WHY I'm here giving you loons facts, not political bullshit.  Because everything you fools do, has implications for the rest of the world.
> 
> I'm neither donating money nor time to American political causes.  Nor am I participating in demonstrations outside of my home country.  You're actively encouraging people to break the law to undermine the legally elected government of Canada, just as you are trying to undermine the legally elected government of the USA with your support of the anti-democratic, fascist Republican Party of Donald Trump.


Go ahead fact teller, what have I done to undermine my government? Go ahead, you claim you you only deal in facts so now here is your big chance. What have I done to undermine my government? Wait, you may run if you can't provide evidence, you do that as well, especially if you are caught lying.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> What a stupid post, but then you're not one of God's brighter lights.
> 
> The only "terrorists" we have coming into Canada, are the right wing terrorists from the USA, who claimed they weren't going to leave Ottawa until Trudeau is gone.  Their state intention is the overthrow the duly elected Canadian government.
> 
> ...


Please. Just STFU. You’re embarrassing yourself with just how stupid and uninformed you are. Crying “white supremacists” marks you an uneducated moron. There is no desire to “overthrow the government” you stupid Nazi. The fact that you support Turdeau freezing bank accounts, stealing pets and children, using UN and Canadian police as a Gestapo, and trampling elderly indigenous women with horses makes you as big a piece of shit as he is.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 21, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Please. Just STFU. You’re embarrassing yourself with just how stupid and uninformed you are. Crying “white supremacists” marks you an uneducated moron. There is no desire to “overthrow the government” you stupid Nazi. The fact that you support Turdeau freezing bank accounts, stealing pets and children, using UN and Canadian police as a Gestapo, and trampling elderly indigenous women with horses makes you as big a piece of shit as he is.



 Everything you just posted is a lie.  No one was trampled to death.  The right wing media is lying to you again.

The government of Canada was elected by the Canadian people, and they were carrying out the wishes of the Canadian people in ending the blockade, few of whom support the idiot truckers.  These are the same mental deviats and malcontents who were radicalized online, and who attacked the US Capitol.  A few of my neighbours are sympathizers.  One is bi-polar and a recovering opiod addict.  The other belongs to a church whose pastor told them they were being injected with GPS trackers with the vaccine.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> *Everything you just posted is a lie.  No one was trampled to death.  The right wing media is lying to you again.
> 
> The government of Canada was elected by the Canadian people, and they were carrying out the wishes of the Canadian people in ending the blockade, few of whom support the idiot truckers.*  These are the same mental deviats and malcontents who were radicalized online, and who attacked the US Capitol.  A few of my neighbours are sympathizers.  One is bi-polar and a recovering opiod addict.  The other belongs to a church whose pastor told them they were being injected with GPS trackers with the vaccine.


It was corrected.

So you support seizing finances and not being able to buy groceries, pay rent or bills?

How Hitler of you.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 21, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Everything you just posted is a lie.  No one was trampled to death.  The right wing media is lying to you again.
> 
> The government of Canada was elected by the Canadian people, and they were carrying out the wishes of the Canadian people in ending the blockade, few of whom support the idiot truckers.  These are the same mental deviats and malcontents who were radicalized online, and who attacked the US Capitol.  A few of my neighbours are sympathizers.  One is bi-polar and a recovering opiod addict.  The other belongs to a church whose pastor told them they were being injected with GPS trackers with the vaccine.


That woman is in the hospital you lying bitch. I said she was trampled. Which she was.









						Ottawa Police Are Lying About An Elderly Woman Being Trampled By A Police Horse — The National Telegraph
					

Ottawa Police knowing that photos and videos of the woman being struck by the horse were circulating on social media put out a tweet implying that both she and her walker were a “bicycle” that was “thrown” at the police officer's horse.




					thenationaltelegraph.com
				




No, the wishes of the people were not carried out. Just wishes of Nazi morons like YOU. Denigrating your neighbors with slanderous allegations to try to hide your disgusting views. You approve of bank accounts frozen, elderly people abused by police, stealing people’s animal stolen and children. Your whole post is just one big pile of bullshit. As usual.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 22, 2022)

Delldude said:


> It was corrected.
> 
> So you support seizing finances and not being able to buy groceries, pay rent or bills?
> 
> How Hitler of you.



I support obeying the law.  The people who are having their bank accounts seized, not only broke the law, they were given 4 days to pack up and go home, before anybody did ANYTHING to them.  And still they stayed.  Fines for breaking the law under these circumstances could well be called "stupid taxes" because only stupid people are paying them.

The problem is the people who think that the laws don't apply to their white asses, are the same fools carrying Trump flags in a country where 80% of the people think Donald Trump is a stupid asshole.  

They're complaining about vaccine and mask mandates in a country which is 90% vaccinated.  

They're complaining about lockdowns in a country that had already announced dates when lockdowns were ending.

How very stupid of you.

I guess you only believe in obeying laws you like.  Please be reminded that nobody in Canada appointed these truckers to speak for us, but we all had an election last fall and we ELECTED Justin Trudeau to be our Prime Minister.  

You don't see or hear a lot of Canadians complaining that these fools have been shut down.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I support obeying the law.  The people who are having their bank accounts seized, not only broke the law, they were given 4 days to pack up and go home, before anybody did ANYTHING to them.  And still they stayed.  Fines for breaking the law under these circumstances could well be called "stupid taxes" because only stupid people are paying them.
> 
> The problem is the people who think that the laws don't apply to their white asses, are the same fools carrying Trump flags in a country where 80% of the people think Donald Trump is a stupid asshole.
> 
> ...


The protesters were obeying the law, until Trudeau changed the law.  You swallowed like a cheap whore.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I support obeying the law.  The people who are having their bank accounts seized, not only broke the law, they were given 4 days to pack up and go home, before anybody did ANYTHING to them.  And still they stayed.  Fines for breaking the law under these circumstances could well be called "stupid taxes" because only stupid people are paying them.
> 
> The problem is the people who think that the laws don't apply to their white asses, are the same fools carrying Trump flags in a country where 80% of the people think Donald Trump is a stupid asshole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 22, 2022)

Delldude said:


> View attachment 604904



Well aren't you the stupid fucking asshole.  Your analogy doesn't even apply in this case.  You don't have a class for "stupid people".  Of course, then it would read "Then they came for the stupid people, and since I was a stupid person, I was fucked!"

Nobody "came" for anyone here.  The Trucker Convoy went to Ottawa all on their own.  Where they pissed on the National War Memorial, demanded food from homeless shelters, and attacked people who were wearing masks, while brandishing the Nazi flag you're so proud of.

The trucker claimed to be speaking for "all Canadians" but that's a lie.  We had an election in Canada last fall, and Canadians elected Justin Trudeau to be our Prime Minister.  Apparently the truckers didn't like this result.  So they went to Ottawa to get rid of Trudeau. 

90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.  90% of the Canadian people are vaccinated.  Who exactly are these people representing???  Not the Canadian people who elected Trudeau Prime Minister last fall.  Not the 90% of us who are vaccinated.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well aren't you the stupid fucking asshole.  Your analogy doesn't even apply in this case.  You don't have a class for "stupid people".  Of course, then it would read "Then they came for the stupid people, and since I was a stupid person, I was fucked!"
> 
> Nobody "came" for anyone here.  The Trucker Convoy went to Ottawa all on their own.  Where they pissed on the National War Memorial, demanded food from homeless shelters, and attacked people who were wearing masks, while brandishing the Nazi flag you're so proud of.
> 
> ...


I'd say the analogy fits like a glove. 
Posting etiquette not one of your finer points, I see.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 22, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well aren't you the stupid fucking asshole.  Your analogy doesn't even apply in this case.  You don't have a class for "stupid people".  Of course, then it would read "Then they came for the stupid people, and since I was a stupid person, I was fucked!"
> 
> Nobody "came" for anyone here.  The Trucker Convoy went to Ottawa all on their own.  Where they pissed on the National War Memorial, demanded food from homeless shelters, and attacked people who were wearing masks, while brandishing the Nazi flag you're so proud of.
> 
> ...


Got links for any of that?  I have been following this.  Any link would be appreciated.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 23, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well aren't you the stupid fucking asshole.  Your analogy doesn't even apply in this case.  You don't have a class for "stupid people".  Of course, then it would read "Then they came for the stupid people, and since I was a stupid person, I was fucked!"
> 
> Nobody "came" for anyone here.  The Trucker Convoy went to Ottawa all on their own.  Where they pissed on the National War Memorial, demanded food from homeless shelters, and attacked people who were wearing masks, while brandishing the Nazi flag you're so proud of.
> 
> ...


You want a “stupid fucking asshole” just look in a mirror. The truckers did NONE of what you lie about. You’re just  disgusting Nazi pig.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 23, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Trudeau is a Prime Minister to Queen Elizabeth II.  He doesn't have to have support from the people.   At this point he is a dictator.  This is the exact reason the Founders of America fought to be independent from the Crown.


_The Queen's Role
As in all her realms, *The Queen of Canada is a constitutional monarch*, acting entirely on the advice of Canadian Government ministers.

While the Constitution Act (1867) places executive power in The Queen, in practice this power is exercised by the prime minister and his or her ministers. The governor general acts on the advice of the head of government but has the right to advise, encourage and warn. As such, the governor general can offer valued counsel to the prime minister. The governor general also holds certain reserve powers, thereby acting as a democratic safeguard in Canada._



XXX

_Australia is one of the easiest places in the world to depose a sitting prime minister compared to other countries with a Westminster system of government, political experts say.
Griffith University emeritus professor Patrick Weller said Australia is too trigger happy in replacing prime ministers, which has led to a revolving door of political leadership.

While other countries with a Westminster system such as the UK, New Zealand and *Canada can remove a prime minister in a leadership ballot,* more processes are in place to ensure it is difficult to do so._

#####

Difficult, but not impossible if there were to be enough support for such an action.


----------

